# A little road trip



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I scheduled a 'client-free day' today and took a road trip with my new car. I know there are some OC'ers here so I thought I'd do a write-up of my trip.

From 405 I took Jamboree north to 241 (or is it 261?) and headed east. 241 was EMPTY in both directions - I've driven it on the weekends and it is always extremely crowded (the main reason I went today). In one way this was good because I could take the curves the way I wanted to, but in another way it sucked because I was a sitting duck for speed traps. I'm still in my break-in period so I was being careful anyways. :angel:

For those of you in OC who haven't traveled 241 (why not?!), it consists of fast sweepers with a posted limit of 55 in most areas. The road is in good shape overall, though there are some patches here and there.

My first detour was Silverado Canyon Road. This is a slower drive (posted 25-45) with a number of blind turns and a few [unexpected] blind hills with some reverse-camber curves. Beware of coarse gravel in the road in a few areas. This is more of a scenic drive than it is a spirited one, since there are cabins/houses literally on the edges of the roads in some areas and there are many driveways. One slip-up and you're in someone's living room. I hate when that happens! There is an area to hike at the end of the road (it's not a loop!) that is beautiful in Spring when the creek is running. Be sure you have a pass if you park there though, they do check. Silverado is the highest elevation road in the area at about 1900' according to my navi.









'The end of the road' - Silverado Canyon. The trail begins just behind my car.









Location/elevation according to my navi.

I continued East on 241 and took Modjeska Canyon Road 'till it ended. This is another scenic drive not really suited for spirited driving. There are horses and other critters (I almost nailed a puppy that ran out in front of me at the last second, that would have ruined my day), and it turns into one lane with trees in the middle of the road. The posted limit is 25 in most areas. If you like hiking, there is a great trail that goes 13 miles (if I remember correctly) along the ridges of the mountains there. The trail is quite a workout and it dumps you into Silverado Canyon. I've hiked 7 miles in a few times (awesome view up there), but never could find much reason to go any further than that. I think the peak you hike to has an elevation up around 5,000ft.









A typical view on this road. It was hard to stop and take pics, especially in the more scenic areas. There are few turnouts that are paved.

Instead of taking Modjeska Canyon Road all the way back to 241, I took Modjeska Grade to 241 at the junction. I had never been on this road before. It is pretty short and steep, and it has a hairpin towards the beginning - it's really a blast. I took it (ahem) several times with the road to myself every time but once. The first time I didn't notice the warning for the upcoming stop sign for 241 (which is at the bottom of a steep little hill) and was caught by surprise. Yikes! :yikes:









Stopped at the only turnout. Look at those curves!









Looking in the direction of the hairpin (a few turns back). I wish this road wasn't so short!

I continued east on 241 and turned left (where the diner is with all the motorcycles - I forget the name of the road) towards O'Neill Regional Park. This road is pretty freshly paved until you reach the park, and the curves are banked perfectly. There is a nice hairpin just a bit beyond Holy Jim's Canyon. This road drops you off on Santa Margarita Pkwy.(?) where suburbia suddenly appears out of nowhere. I turned around and went for it again in the other direction, this time behind a brand-new silver WRX. He didn't seem to understand the idea of 'break-in period' and wanted a piece of my new car. Having nothing to prove to him I just let him go. :angel:









An umbrella of trees that you find in a few areas of the trip. Too bad this shot came out blurry.

Well, that about sums up the trip. I'm glad I played hookie and took the drive, I feel much more connected with my car now. Nice set of roads for being so close to the city (20 min or so) - all things considered I would probably give them a combined 6+ on a scale of 1-10.

Thanks for reading... 

--SONET


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Looks like fun 

I wish there were mountains here


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm pretty familiar with that last section from El Toro Rd at that biker hangout all the way to the middle of RSM (I dunno how you drive through all that then all of a sudden pop up in RSM, either).

The first time I drove it, I almost ate it at that last uphill hairpin. :yikes: 

I've seen cops patrolling through there a few times, though. :thumbdwn:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

mthrfcker!

Just when I was actually looking forward to a weekend here in DC, you had to remind how much I want to be back in CA. Damnit, damnit, damnit! 

(okay, deep breath, count to 350, relax, repeat...till the autox sunday morning )


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Nice write up Sonet! Unfortunately, I have to drive about 4 hours to find fun roads like that. Twisties are fun! :thumb:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice write up and glad to see you out enjoying the car. Just go back there after break in and wax that WRX.:thumb:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I saw a group of three motorcycle cops headed in the opposite direction at Holy Jim's Canyon. Aside from that I didn't see any this time. They seem to be everywhere on weekends though. After seeing how nice it is during the week, I don't think I'll ever go up on a weekend again.

Something I forgot to mention in my post is how friendly people are up there. Everyone waves and smiles as you drive through... it's like you're in some small town up in Oregon or something. And you're really only 20 minutes away. Strange... but in a good way. 

I wish people were more friendly in these parts...

--SONET


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

Geez Sonet you were in my back yard! I love it out here, in a heartbeat you can be in the middle of nowhere!

I live in RSM and drive those roads all the time! They are great. I love Live Oak Canyon, that's the one by Cook Corner and O'neil park. There's a great steak house out there and a mexican place that makes killer margaritas!

You gotta take a run out Ortega, just be careful of the squids on bikes and the cops. 

Also between jamboree and Santiago canyon is a HUGE speed trap. I came around a corner last Tuesday and there was a cop in a turn out with radar. Luckily the V1 picked him up very early so I was ready. They also use aircraft to patrol the area. The register had a write up a couple weeks ago.

See ya!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice write-up, nice pics, and I'm glad you were able to get out and break in the tires a little 

I'll be doing the same thing very soon I hope. My big quandary is do I do a speed run out Mines Road (also) or a slow ride up Mt. Diablo (also)with plenty of good opportunities to take dramatic pictures of my new baby? I'm leaning towards Mines Road at this point


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Chipster said:


> *Geez Sonet you were in my back yard! I love it out here, in a heartbeat you can be in the middle of nowhere!
> 
> I live in RSM and drive those roads all the time! *


You lucky dog! I bet you drive it all the time.

It sure would be nice to know the turns a little better. I have no choice but to return asap. 

Where are those two restraunts you speak of (not Cook Corner, the other two)? I don't notice eithern of them... are they beyond Cook Corner (and the signal) on 241? I have never been beyond the signal.

Thanks for the warning on the speed traps. I think I better invest in a V1... I think it will be cheaper in the long run.

BTW Ortega was my next planned weekday outing. 

--SONET


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

SONET said:


> *
> Where are those two restraunts you speak of (not Cook Corner, the other two)? I don't notice eithern of them... are they beyond Cook Corner (and the signal) on 241? I have never been beyond the signal.
> 
> --SONET *


The Mexican place is called Senior Licos. I know it's in the Mercedes navigation software so I would have to assume it's also in BMW.

The steak house is Trabuco Oaks.

Cook's Corner is on the corner of Live Oak Canyon and El Toro (El Toro becomes Santiago Canyon in the same area). From your place you take 405 south, exit El Toro, go left. Drive about 6 miles to Cook's corner. Make a right on to Live Oak. Drive past O'Neil about a mile past O'neil will be the General Store, turn left and Trabuco Oaks is behind the General Store. The next street (street is used very loosely) just before you cross the bridge will take you to the Mexican place.

Both would be a good place to take a date. Steak place is about $40 a head including a couple drinks, Mexican is probably $25 a head. Service at the Mexican place is usually very poor so don't expect to get in and out quick!

Without going to San Diego I can't think of any other fun roads in the area.

If you go to San Diego I hear the road to Palomar mountain is awesome. Lots of sport bikes, or the road to Julian is good.

See ya

Chipster


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Sonet, a most excellent write-up of some very nice roads in Orange County. It's a bit of a shocker to drive for about 10 miles and suddenly have a drastic change in scenery!

If do have one itsy-bitsy nit to pick, however (and please do correct me if I'm wrong about this). When you say 241, I assume you mean Santiago Canyon Road? From my understanding of Mapquest, and my own experience driving those back roads, 241 is a separate highway that runs southeast to Santa Margarita (although it does parallel Santiago Canyon for a mile or so).

In any case, thumbs up :thumbup:_:thumbup: for giving us a very detailed overview of them thar hills in the backyard of Orange County. It's funny...you talk about the stop sign at the end of Modjeska Canyon Grade. :yikes: Hehe, I almost ate it there, too. Thank goodness for those BMW brakes!

Michael


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks jgrgnt... yeah that stop sign really comes out of nowhere right in the middle of a curve and on a failry steep downhill; they need more warnings up for people who are having too much fun! heh

I wasn't sure if it was 241 or not (hence the (?) heh). Here I do a whole write-up on a road and I don't even know what road I'm on. Typical! :lmao:

Anyhow, thanks for pointing that out for everyone here. Now I think I need to take a day off and take that drive again just to make sure I got everything right! 

--SONET


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Hehe, no problem.

Actually, I was thinking of making a run up there tonight (I live right off Jamboree), but alas, it's already 1am and I have work tomorrow. Blast!

Guess I'll save it for another day. 

Michael


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

It was a beautiful day for a drive, so I had no choice but to take this trip again late this morning. The hills are still somewhat green and the spring blooms aren't gone yet, so the air smells especially sweet. I highly recommend OCers take a trip up there in the next couple weeks while things are still blooming.

There weren't many cars around today, but unfortunately the roads are in need of some repairs. No potholes yet, but there were rocks in the road in a couple areas and lots of 'road snakes' all over the place. It's too soon to open up the new car, but it was still a nice way to put on some miles today. Anyhow, thought I'd share a couple pics. :thumbup:



















Looks like my old pics from when I started this thread a few years ago are gone. Bummer.

--SONET


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Very, very nice :thumbup:

I like taking those roads after difficult days at work. So refreshing.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

SONET said:


> Looks like my old pics from when I started this thread a few years ago are gone. Bummer.
> 
> --SONET


 I just wanted to ask you what kind of car you bought, so you got an M3! Beautiful, nice pictures too :thumbup: 
Did you get the car on ED or through a dealer? Like I said before, I will trade my Touring for the M3 Competition on ED next february cannot wait...


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

MG67 said:


> I just wanted to ask you what kind of car you bought, so you got an M3! Beautiful, nice pictures too :thumbup:
> Did you get the car on ED or through a dealer? Like I said before, I will trade my Touring for the M3 Competition on ED next february cannot wait...


Thanks!

I didn't plan it in time for this one, but my next car will be ED.

Sounds like an awesome time. Feb will be here before you know it! :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

SONET said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I didn't plan it in time for this one, but my next car will be ED.
> 
> ...


 Yep that's why I'm looking at it in the next couple of months already...


----------

